# Acadian Ambulance Service testing fuel-efficient vehicles



## MMiz (Nov 15, 2008)

*Acadian Ambulance Service testing fuel-efficient Sprinter Ambulance vehicles*

HOUMA -— Acadian Ambulance Service hopes to curb its soaring fuel costs by introducing a vehicle designed to get nearly double the gas mileage of its current fleet.

The Sprinter, a cargo-style van outfitted with medic gear and the company’s trademark green-and-gold detailing, is in Lafayette and will soon roll on local roads, company officials said.

The six-cylinder Dodge van is common in European countries, they said. It gets 18 miles per gallon, compared to the usual 9 mpg the company’s more than 250 ambulances get.

*Read more!*


----------



## reaper (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, but they don't work any where in the mountains. The sprinters have no power to them and have a hard time climbing steep grades.


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 16, 2008)

Nor will it work on the back wood Louisiana roads where the blue haried women live.........


----------



## remote_medic (Nov 16, 2008)

A local transfer service uses a bunch of the sprinters. Crews have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Nov 16, 2008)

just called my old partner that now works at Acadian. he says that everyone is upset, and voicing their concerns. i just giggled at him...


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 16, 2008)

One of the local transport services tried them a couple years ago, with poor results. Common complaints were less room than a Type II, no power, and their reliability was terrible after a few months.  None of them are still on the road AFAIK


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2008)

When I drove/worked in one for a few shifts, I liked it. The view from the cab is better, and I think there is more room in the back, because the sides are straight, not curving like a Ford van. Also, there is more headroom in the sprinter.


----------



## MagicTyler (Nov 16, 2008)

I think we should all get a powder blue toyota prius. Transport pts by sitting them in the back seat. B)


----------



## cuvtixo (Nov 17, 2008)

*Hybrid SUVs*

I've seen ads for new hybrid SUVs and tried googling it and found a whole HYBRIDSUV.com website! :blink: I wouldn't mind the hybrid Escalade B)  Actually I hear a problem with those things is that they're too quiet!!!


----------



## jouleman (Nov 18, 2008)

We have just put one in service here in Joplin, MO. All the same reasons as Acadian. We hope it works out as planned. Time will tell. It is a Dodge Sprinter conversion by Wheeled Coach. I should add that we are only using it for long distance BLS transports to save fuel cost. The rest of our 10 units are Type III Ford Wheeled Coaches that we use for our 911 and ALS long distant transfers. www.metsambulance.com


----------



## milhouse (Dec 8, 2008)

my service uses them as our full time ambulance. the money that you will save in fuel costs you spend on maintenance each year. especially once they get past 100k miles. the last service that i worked for happened to use them also the run like 12 of them or soemthing like that. when i was there they had 3 of them that the motors needed to be rebuilt in them and they're only 2 year old ambulance's on a small service that doesnt do that many calls. 

if acadian goes to the sprinters i will not work for them lol. acadian is were i want to end up if i dont go into fire/ems service. these trucks are a nightmare, they really are. take my advice from experience.


----------

